# CVT extended warranty - parts question



## Chigirl64 (Apr 27, 2012)

I had loud noise coming from the front of the car so I took it into my mechanic. He replaced the right/left wheel bearings as well as right/left CV joint. 

A few months later, I took the car in for a transmission drain/fill (I don't believe in flushes) and my mechanic told me that the right front axle shaft seal is leaking.

I also told my mechanic that I still had "noise" coming from the front and he is now saying that it could be "front differential noise" 

I told him that Nissan extended the warranty for the CVT to 120K and he said it might be possible that the axle leak and differential would be covered under that extended warranty but he's not sure because he's never worked on a CVT before.

Can anyone offer any feedback?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would take by the dealer...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This link can answer some of your questions:

NissanAssist.com


----------

